# Alpencross September 2015



## Speedskater (2. August 2015)

Auch 2015 steht wieder eine mehrtägige Tour durch die Alpen auf dem Programm.

Bericht gibts weiter unten.

Anreise mit der Bahn bis Innsbruck und mit der Stubaitalbahn bis Fulpmes.

1. Tag
Fulpmes, ElferSeilbahn, Pinnis Joch Innsbrucker Hütte, Gschnitztal, Tribulaun Hütte
http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=siexbpddsmomvluq

2. Tag
Tribulaun Hütte, Pflerscher Scharte (ca. 2h schieben/tragen), Gossensass, mit der Bahn bis St. Lorenzen, Reischach Seilbahn, Kronplatz, St. Vigil, Pederü Hütte
http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=vwsldqkxrwlnfgdl
http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=cqiewdeskremzowv

3. Tag
Pederü Hütte, Fanes Hütte, Passo Falzarego, Cinque Torri, Rif. Averau, Strada della Vena, Pescul
http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=hncqvhgshgfngdit

4. Tag
Pescul Seilbahn, Monte Fertazza, Caprile, Malga Ciapela, Forca Rossa, Seilbahn Col Margherita, Passo Valles, Forcella Venegia, Val Venegia, Passo Rolle
http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=ezhqyvbbklmzpaaw
Alternativ: Pescul Seilbahn, Monte Fertazza, Alleghe, Passo Valles, Forcella Venegia, Val Venegia, Passo Rolle,
http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=ooimxofbzdhuzkvi

5. Tag
Passo Rolle, San Martino Di Castrozza, Seilbahn Malga Tognola, Tognola Tail, Forcella Valsorda, Canal San Bovo, Passo Brocon, Castello Tesino, Caldonazzo
Um das Talgerolle im Valsugana zu vermeiden, werden wir wohl mit der Bahn fahren.
http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=bugkxpdetcabfqfg

6. Tag
Caldonazzo, Passo Della Fricca, Monte Maggio, Posina
bin ich bis Passo Coe so schon gefahren, passt
http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=wptiyoglxcjbextb

7. Tag
Posina, Refugio Achille Pappa, Refugio Lancia, Rovereto, Mecki
http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=ojahbwutxpachtml

Für den 4. Tag habe ich mal 2 aternative Routen. Das werden wir dann später entscheiden wozu wir lust haben.
Sicher lässt sich da noch einiges optimieren.
Ich freue mich auf eure Tips und Anregungen.


----------



## beetle (3. August 2015)

1. Tag
Sind dann schon ein paar knackige Höhenmeter wenn du das so machst. Kannst die Tour auch auf der Starkenburger Hütte Starten, am Anreisetag da hoch fahren. Trail runter ist ja offensichtlich.

2. Tag
Eher tragen ist da angesagt. Ist komplett Geröll im unteren Bereich. Dann wird es sehr steil. Ich meine ich habe da teilweise sogar auf 4WD umstellen müssen. Trail runter ist lang und  nicht so leicht. Wenn es regnet oben nach der Hütte recht fieß, geht durch ein Bachbett. 

Wieso lässt du die Maurerscharte aus? Liegt doch sowas von logisch als nächster Pass auf dem Weg....

Von Kronplatz geht nach Süden runter ne Murmelbahn mit Anlieger runter zum Pass. Ist noch in keiner Karte drin. Würde ich eher machen als das Gewürge das du da vor hast, das recht Zeitraubend ist. Wenn noch Zeit über, dann halt nochmal machen. 

In Alleghe kann man auch bissel bleiben und die anderen Trails noch fahren. Lohnt sich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trekiger (4. August 2015)

Speedskater schrieb:


> 5. Tag
> Passo Rolle, San Martino Di Castrozza, Seilbahn Malga Tognola, Forcolla Valsorda, Canal San Bovo, Passo Brocon, Castello Tesino, Caldonazzo
> Um das Talgerolle im Valsugana zu vermeiden, könnte man mit der Bahn fahren.
> Abfahrt von Passo Brocon ist das so ok?
> http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=eqahmrwnqpqhuaqj



Die Standardstrecke von Uli Stanciu läuft etwas anders.
Passo Brocon - Castello Tesino
Vom Passo Brocon geht es wie bei dir auf der Schotterpiste los, dann biegt der Uli aber auf einen Trail ab, der später wieder auf einer Asphaltstraße endet. Dein Track ist wahrscheinlich komplett die Schotterpiste runter. Bin den Trail heuer wieder gefahren. Alles gut machbar. GPS-Daten kannst gerne von mir haben.
Castello Tesino - Val Sugana
Bin wie von Uli vorgeschlagen die Asphaltstraße nach Grigno runter und dann im Val Sugana auf dem neu angelegten Radweg (nicht der Track von Uli) entlang des Flusses durchs Val Sugana. Dein Track würde den Weg abkürzen. Kenn ich aber nicht, also kann ich dir nichts dazu sagen.


----------



## Trekiger (4. August 2015)

Speedskater schrieb:


> 3. Tag
> St. Vigil, Fanes Hütte, Passo Falzarego, Seilbahn Cinque Torri, Passo Giua, Forcella Ambrizzola, Pescul
> http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=ukqgubnkbtzwqsfr


Nochwas: Damit du vom Col de Locia runter Spaß hast, muß du schon ein sehr guter Trail-Fahrer sein.
Habe das Stück nur mal rauf geschoben. Hier ein paar Bilder.


----------



## Speedskater (4. August 2015)

Danke für eure Antworten:
@beetle, am 1. Tag nehmen wir den Lift was uns ein paar HM spart, dann schaut das etwas entspannter aus.

Dass die letzten 200 hm zur Pflerscher Scharte eklig sind ist mir bewusst. Wenn es regnet, werde ich eher über ein alternativ-Programm nachdenken und gleich Richtung Süden fahren, dann könnte man auch über einen Aufenthalt in Alleghe nach denken.
Nach der Pflerscher Scharte ist mein bedarf an schieben/tragen erst mal gedeckt, daher hat es die Maurerscharte nicht in die engere Auswahl geschaft.
Die Strecke vom Kronplatz bin ich so schon gefahren, fand ich recht spaßig. Hast du von der Murmelbahn einen GPS-Track?
Wobei Murmelbahn kann man in jedem Bikepark fahren.

@Trekiger, die Abfahrt vom Passo Brocon muss ich mir dann noch mal anschauen, und anpassen.
Die Abfahrt vom Col de Locia schaut nach einer Herausforderung aus, aber fahrbar.
Womit auch mein Luxus Problem "mit welchem Bike fahre ich" deutlich ich Richtung mehr Federweg geht.


----------



## beetle (4. August 2015)

Denk halt dran, dass es zur Innsbrucker Hütte hoch auch wahrscheinlich schieben ist. Früher war es Tragen. Der Weg hoch ist aber neu gemacht worden. 

Die Murmelbahn findest du schon.  Einfach von der Station richtung Süden fahren und den Schildern folgen. Spuckt dich auf dem Furkelpass aus. 

http://www.kronplatz.com/smartedit/documents/download/furcia_de.pdf

Ich fand das Ding ganz gut. Den Trail aus deiner Planung kenne ich auch. Dauert halt und kostet Körner. So toll ist der auch nicht. Geschmacksache. 

Wenn du Lust auf Schieben hast, kannst du im Fanes über das Antoniusjoch fahren. Oben alpin mit S2(-3?) Kehren im Geröll, unten dann S1. Fand ich ganz unterhaltsam. Allerdings halt auch ein Umweg.


----------



## beetle (4. August 2015)

Da. Was was zum gucken.


----------



## dede (4. August 2015)

Bzgl. Kronplatz-Panoramatrail: um den Schlenker nicht ausarten zu lassen kannst dich auch vorher schon in der kleinen Einsattelung links halten und rollst dann direkt nach Ciaseles runter. Ansonsten halt den eher flowigen Furciatrail (s.o.). Aktuell bauen sie auch am zwieten Abschnitt, der dann entlang der Miara-Talabfahrt bis zur Seilbahnstation im Dorf runtergehen soll (denke, der wird aber diesen Sommer nicht mehr fertig werden?!?)
IM Tamerstal kannst teilw. noch auf die alte Trailtrasse ausweichen, kostet aber natürlich mehr Körner als die Straßenvariante. Bei Pederü nicht den gerade, direkten Weg (ehemalige Taxitrasse!) nehmen, weil der der herabziehenden Schuttreiß'n zum Opfer gefallen ist. Besser auf dem eingezeichneten 7er bzw. dem schwarz gestrichelten Fahrweg bleiben (treffen alle zusammen ein paar Meter weiter). Auf Fanes oben (primär zum Geniessen der Landschaft!) erst rechts zur la Varellahütte rollen und dann dem Trail (gestrichelte Linie) rüber zur Faneshütte folgen (da mußt für 100m dank des karstigen Untergrunds ausm Sattel, lohnt sich aber trotzdem, ebenso der kurze Abstecher zum 50m oberhalb gelegenen Le Vert/Grünsee!!!!). Oben nach dem Limojoch kannst ein minimales Stück Trail mitnehmen, das eine Kehre abschneidet (kurz bevor der 10a abgeht, der übrigens auch ein sehr netter Trail ist, aber dich nchmal knapp 100 Hm zusätzlich kostet, die man dabei verliert).
Col Locia runter ist eigtl. nur auf den ersten 50 Hm wirklich schwer, danach ein gerölliger S2 Trail, der an den Bremsen zehrt (das ist eigtl. das Unangenehme an dem Trail!). Bleib unten am Camping Sass D'lacia geradeaus (schwarz gestrichelt) bis du auf die Schotterpiste zur Eisenöfenalm triffst (schöner als Straße und gut fahrbar).
Falzaregotrail: der oberste Abschnitt direkt am/vom Paß ist oft sehr matschig/erdig, deswegen besser am Parkplatz direkt unterhal bder Seilbahnseile auf den hier mit 424 bezeichneten alten Weg asuweichen und dann erst in der nächsten Straßenkehre auf den Originaltrack einbiegen
5 Torri: Tip: Freilichtmuseum (je nach Tageszeit kannst da sogar durchtrailen, ist allerdings verboten offiziell!)
Die direkte Verbindung zum Giaupßa rüber ist extrem viel Schieben/Tragen, außerdem wimmelt's da nur so von Wanderern....


----------



## on any sunday (4. August 2015)

Tag 5,6:

Ich würde ja lieber nach der Abfahrt vom Passo Brocon über Selva auf die Hochebene der Sieben Gemeinden radeln und diese dann Richtung Passo Coe/Monte Maggio durchqueren.

Tag 7:

Über die Bocchetta Foxi abfahren und über den "Gegenhügel" zum Rifugio Monte Zugna fahren.


----------



## beetle (4. August 2015)

on any sunday schrieb:


> Tag 7:
> 
> Über die Bocchetta Foxi abfahren und über den "Gegenhügel" zum Rifugio Monte Zugna fahren.



Ja, genau. Das machen wir in diesem Jahr auch so.


----------



## dede (4. August 2015)

Oberhalb von Falcade kann man noch etwas dem Teer entgehen, wenn man über Somor oben rum fährt und dann etwas oberhalb von Falcade Alto auf die Straße trifft....

Bocchetta Foxi haben wir mal explizit durchdiskutiert, da hatte der Uncle noch eine wunderherrliche Variante dazu in petto (glaub war im Gardasee-Thread)?!? => SuFu ist dein Freund


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Speedskater (4. August 2015)

Danke für eure Antworten.
Hübsche Murmelbahn, schau mer mal welche Variante wir da fahren, kann man auch noch Vorort entscheiden, wenn es schnell gehen muss gewinnt die Murmelbahn.

Wenn der 443 vom 5 Torri zum Passo Giau wenig fahrbar ist, macht das die Strada Della Vena Variante sympathisch.



on any sunday schrieb:


> Tag 5,6:
> Ich würde ja lieber nach der Abfahrt vom Passo Brocon über Selva auf die Hochebene der Sieben Gemeinden radeln und diese dann Richtung Passo Coe/Monte Maggio durchqueren.


Das wäre mindestens ein Tag und 2500 hm zusätzlich, die Idee hatte ich letztes Jahr schon verworfen. Was wären die Highlights auf der Strecke?



on any sunday schrieb:


> Tag 7:
> Über die Bocchetta Foxi abfahren und über den "Gegenhügel" zum Rifugio Monte Zugna fahren.



Das wird Zeitlich eng, wenn man von Posina startet und ich schätze mal, dass sind dann gute 3000 hm, oder man übernachtet in Rif Achile Pappa.

Den Track den ich da verlinkt habe sollte das Ergebnis der Bocchetta Di Foxi Diskussion sein.

Gruß
Armin


----------



## dede (5. August 2015)

Oder den oberen Abschnitt der vom Uli (übrigens nicht ganz korrekterweise!) bzeichneten Strada della vena und dann am Masonadiesattel links runter zum Rif. Fedare und wieder hoch (auf Straße) zum Giaupaß (eher weniger befahren von Autos, dafür aber seeeehr viele Motorräder unterwegs normalerweise!)


----------



## Speedskater (13. August 2015)

Ich habe mal die Tracks angepasst. 

Vom Monte Maggio geht oben auf dem Grat der 511er Weg bis nach Posina. Ist der fahrbar?


----------



## sub-xero (14. August 2015)

Speedskater schrieb:


> 4. Tag
> Pescul Seilbahn, Monte Fertazza, Capile, Malga Ciapela, Forca Rossa, Seilbahn Col Margherita, Passo Valles, Forcella Venegia, Val Venegia, Passo Rolle
> http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=ezhqyvbbklmzpaaw



Zum Tag 4, ab Forca Rossa:
Kann jemand Aussagen zu der dieser *Abfahrt vom Forca Rossa zur Col Margherita* Seilbahnstation machen? Ich hätte in meiner Planung eher die Variante über den Col Becher und dann runter nach Falcade gewählt, dann hoch mit der Seilbahn zum Le Buse und die gleiche Abfahrt zum Passo di Valles. Bin aber nicht ortskundig, deshalb interessiert mich, was die Varianten unterscheidet. Wie ist die vom @Speedskater beschriebene Strecke *vom Col Margherita zum Passo di Valles runter*? Gibt es da Erfahrungswerte?


----------



## Speedskater (14. August 2015)

Die Seilbahn von Falcade fährt wegen Umbauarbeiten im Sommer 2015 nicht, daher die direkte Abfahrt zur Seilbahn zum Col Margherita.
Ich verweise mal auf diesen Bericht, wobei wohl nur der erste Teil identisch ist zu meiner geplanten Route.
http://dolomitistars.dolomiti.org/i...ain-biking-deu/Mountain-bike-Forca-Rossa-deu/

In einem anderen Bericht wird der Trail von Forca Rossa zur Flora Alpina als genialer Trail bezeichnet. Schau mer mal, ich werde berichten.

Die Diskussion zum Thema Bocchetta Foxi kann man hier nachlesen.
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/bruneck-gardasee-fragen-zu-einigen-streckenabschnitten.622999/page-2


----------



## dede (14. August 2015)

Bzgl. Forca Rossa: Val Franzedas hoch ist halt heftigst, längeres Schieben (würde ich auf gute 1.5 Std taxieren) bzw. grenzwertig steiles Fahren im Dauerhochpulsbereich. Wenn man vor dem letzten Serpentinenaufschwung links zum Col Becher rüberquert spart man sich die letzten 150 Hm (die aber ganz gut zu schieben sind!), kommt dafür aber weit unten im Tal (oberhalb Falcade wenn man ab Sappade über Valt nach Somor am Hang quert) raus und muß dann halt iwie wieder hoch (heuer besteht halt leider das Problem der Buse-Sesselliftrenovierung, s.o.)
Zum Trail runter von der Forca Rossa: ist in der Tat ein wunderschöner Wanderweg (teils durch weitläufiges Almengelände), der sich im mittleren Abschnitt teilt. Man kann BEIDE Wegäste fahren! Beim rechten (Markierungen hab ich grad nicht im Kopf leider) trifft man dann aufs Rifugio Fuchiade (sensationelle trentiner Gourmetküche!!) und rollt entweder auf dem Schotterweg direkt zum Pilgerpaß oder trailt nochmals durch lichten Lärchenwald bis oberhalb des Rif. Flora Alpinas und quert dann rüber (ein paar zusätzl. Hm). Die zweite (linke) Variante führt von oben erwähnter Gabelung/Abzweig über den Hirtenhöhenweg (Alta via dei pastori) ins Valfredda runter, also einen kleinen Taleinschnitt weiter. Im oberen/hinteren Val Fredda (das Tal heißt so, weil es dort wirklich deutlich kühler ist als auf den nebenan gelegenen Fuchiadealmen!) hat man adann auch wieder mehrere Optionen. Entweder rechts vom Bach auf direktem Wege runter zum Flora Alpina oder aber erstmal etwas höher bis kurz vor den Wiesensattel "I Marmoi" queren und von dort auf deutlicher Wegspur zu ersterer Variante runterqueren bzw. noch den Schlenker (anfangs schöner Trail) zur absolut urigen Malga Ai Lach (genialste Polenta aus nem risesigen Kupferkessel!) dranhängen udn dann auf dem Schotterweg mit zusätzlichen ca. 150 Hm zurückkurbeln. Wer nicht zum Pellegrino will, der kann dann weiter dem bach abwärts auf der alten, verfallenen Paßtrasse bis Somor ins tal trailen... ALLE diese Varianten würde ich als fahrtechnisch eher leicht-mittelschwer (max S2, vllt. mal ein paar wenige Meter absteigen) und landschaftlich seeeehr lohnend bewerten!

Es gibt wohl auch noch eine Verbindung direkt an der Forca Rossa entlang des Südhangs des Sass Valfredda (also in westlicher Richtung), die ich aber selbst noch nie gemacht hab. Soll mit ein paar Schiebestellen aber auch zu weiten Teilen befahrbar sein (S2 Niveau lt. nem local)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Speedskater (22. September 2015)

Wir sind wieder zurück und ich möchte dann noch von meinen Erfahrungen berichten.
Erst mal Danke für eure Tips.
Wir sind am 30.08.2015 mit dem Buss von Innsbruck nach Neustift im Stubaital und mit der Elferseilbahn hoch gefahren. Über einen im oberen Teil schmalen, ausgesetzten Trail mit Gegenanstiegen geht es zur Pinnisalm. Dann über Schotterpiste zur Karalm und von dort auf einem breiten Wanderweg schiebend zum Pinnisjoch.



Vom Pinnisjoch geht es auf einem im oberen Teil ausgesetzten Trail (nix für breite Lenker und für mich nicht alles fahrbar) und mit gefühlten 100 Spitzkehren ins Gschitztal.



Vom Gschitztal fahren wir über einen steilen Schotterweg im Sandestal zum Tribulaunhaus wo wir übernachten.




Wir hatten das einzige Doppelzimmer gebucht und man sollte vor den Wanderern dort sein, weil es sonst kein warmes Wasser zum Duschen mehr gibt. Das Bauernomlett war sehr lecker.

Strecke: 28 km und 1600 hm
GPs-Track: http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=siexbpddsmomvluq


----------



## Speedskater (22. September 2015)

Am 31.08.2015 schieben wir die ersten 300 hm auf Gröll und die letzten 250 hm zur Pflerscher Scharte ist dann Bikebergsteigen angesagt.



Die Abfahrt von der Pflerscher Scharte ist bis auf einige Teile fahrbar. Wobei ich bei einem Alpencross eher keine Experimente mache.



Wir fahren dann zum Bahnhof in Gossensass und mit der Bahn nach St Lorenzen, von dort nach Reischach und mit der Seilbahn zum Kronplatz.



Vom Kronplatz geht es über die oben beschriebene Murmelbahn Richtung Süden zum Frukelsattel, auf Asphalt nach St Vigil und zur Pederü Hütte, wo wir übernachten.




Strecke: 20 km und 32 km und ca. 1100 hm


----------



## beetle (23. September 2015)

Ich fand Col de Loica geil. Bin mal gespannt was du zu sagst.  Wir sind ein wenig später rüber als ihr. Nachdem die beiden Fronten wieder weg waren und das Wetter wieder stabil und bitter kalt war.


----------



## Speedskater (23. September 2015)

Am 01.09.2015 fahren wir auf dem breiten Schotterweg an der Fanes Hütte vorbei



in Richtung Col De Locia



Wie man auf den Bildern sehen kann, hatten wir super Wetter, was auch von vielen Wanderern genutzt wurde. Natürlich kamen uns auf der Abfahrt vom Col De Locia so viele Wanderer entgegen, dass ein befahren des Weges fast unmöglich war, weil die Wanderer natürlich gerade dort standen wo wir gerne gefahren wären. Um das Konfliktpotential so gering wie möglich zu halten, haben wir dann einige Teile bergab geschoben. Wobei ich zugeben muss die ersten 50 hm sind heftig, da wäre ich eher nicht gefahren, keine Experimente auf einem Alpencross. Weiter unten hat die Wandererdichte dann nachgelassen.

Am Parkplatz geht es über einen Wanderweg mit Gegenanstiegen zur Straße und nach einem kurzen Stück Straße auf Forstwegen zur Malga Valparola, wo wir etwas essen. Von dort fahren wir weiter über Forstwege zum Passo Di Valparola.



Dann rollen wir auf der Straße runter zum Passo Falzarego und über den 424 weiter zur Seilbahn zum Cinque Torri.



Mit der Seilbahn geht es zum Cinque Torri und schiebend zum Refugio Averau.
Von dort fahren wir über den 441 und Strada della Vena nach Selva di Cadore und übernachten in Pescul im Hotel Giglio Rosso.
Die Abfahrt über den 441 und Strada della Vena ist sehr flowig und hat keine besonderen Herausforderungen.







Strecke: 46 km 1650 hm
GPS Track: http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=hncqvhgshgfngdit


----------



## Speedskater (26. September 2015)

Am Mittwoch den 01.09.2015 war die Nummer mit Forca Rossa geplan, da für den Nachmittag Gewitter angesagt war, haben wir uns entschlossen die Schmalspurvariante zu fahren. Wir rollen nach dem Frühstück runter zur Seilbahn um fest zu stellen,
dass die Seilbahn geschlossen ist . Das bedeutet um den Hügel rum zu fahren,  oder 500 hm zusätzlich. Um den Hügel rum fahren ist keine Option, also fahren wir den 561 in Richtung Monte Fertazza und reiten diverse Trails nach Alleghe ab.
Wir fahren die Strasse runter nach Cencenighe, biegen vor dem Tunnel nach links ab in den alten Tunnel und kurz später geht es wieder nach links auf einen Schotterweg in Richtung Falcade. Da die Seilbahn in Falcade ausser Betrieb ist, fahren wir die Strasse zum Passo Valles.
Wie angekündigt beginnt es zu regnen und wir radeln ca. 600 hm im Regen. Im Refugio Passo Valles gibt es was zu essen und wir trocknen unsere Klamotten. Nachdem es nicht mehr regnet, rollen wir die Straße abwärts und biegen in das Val Venegia ab.





Von Baita Segantini geht es zum Passo Rolle. Wir übernachten im Hote Vezzana. Das Abendessen ist wie in den letzten Jahren einfach sehr lecker.

Strecke: 50 km und ca. 2300 hm


----------



## Speedskater (27. September 2015)

Am Donnerstag den 02.09.2015 reiten wir die Trails nach San Martino ab und fahren mit der Seilbahn zum Rifugio Tognola. Wir rollen runter zur Malga Tognola und reiten den Tognola-Trail ab. Nach der Brücke biegen wir nach links ab zur Forcella di Valsorda.



Auf einem gut fahrbaren Forstweg geht es zur Malga Valsorda Alta. Ab hier ist schieben angesagt.






Die 500 hm haben sich gelohnt, es folgt eine flowige 1200 tm Abfahrt nach Canal San Bovo, wo Wiesen-, Stein- und Wurzelfetischisten ihren Spass haben. Jetzt folgt die Auffahrt auf Asphalt zum Passo Brocon. Obwohl die Strasse gut fahrbar ist, wenig Autos, einige Motorräder, zieht sich die Strecke. Blick zurück auf Canal San Bovo.



Am Passo Borcon, gibt es einen Apfelstrudel und wir fahren erst auf Schotter, dann auf einem Trail und Asphalt nach Castello Tesino.
Da der Weg den das GPS vorgibt wegen einer Baustelle gesperrt ist, fahren wir auf der Strasse nach Pieve Tesino und von dort weiter zum Bahnhof nach Borgo.
Um das Talgerolle zu sparen, investieren wir 4,50 Euro und fahren mit der Bahn nach Caldonazzo, wo wir im Hotel Gilda übernachten.

Strecke: 74 km 1500 hm


----------



## Trekiger (28. September 2015)

Speedskater schrieb:


> Jetzt folgt die Auffahrt auf Asphalt zum Passo Brocon. Obwohl die Strasse gut fahrbar ist, wenig Autos, einige Motorräder, zieht sich die Strecke.


Das kann ich auch so bestätigen, so war auch mein Gefühl.
Schöner Bericht, wie geht es weiter.


----------



## Speedskater (28. September 2015)

Am Freitag den 04.09.2015 fahren wir über Forstwege zum Passo della Fricca.



Die Tunnels der alten Passtrasse wurden seit dem letzten Jahr aufgeräumt, es liegt nur noch vor dem letzen Tunnel Geröll.



Wir radeln auf der Strasse über Carbonare und San Sebastiano zum Passo Del Sommo, wo wir einen sehr übersichtlichen Apfestrudel zu uns nehmen. Am Golf Platz biegen wir nach links auf den 12er Forstweg ab und radeln zum Rifugio Coe, wo wir eine Pause machen und etwas essen.
Weiter geht es über eine Forststrasse die in einen Trail mündet zum Monte Maggio.



Vom Monte Maggio fahren wir abwärts zum Passo Borcola.



Das obligatorische Foto am ollen LKW.






Das Hottehü war auch nicht gerade schüchtern.



Wir rollen die 19 Spitzkehren auf der Strasse runter nach Posina zu unserem Hotel.
Das Hotel Al Garibaldino http://www.garibaldino.com/albergo.html ist von außen eher unscheinbar, hat aber mehr Zimmer als man ihm von außen zutraut und macht einen gepflegten Eindruck. Zum Abendessen kommt der Koch zu uns an den Tisch, er spricht deutsch und erklärt uns was er zubereiten kann. Es gibt 3 Sorten Gnocchi, erst mit Fleischsoße, dann mit Paprika und zum Schluss mit Steinpilzen. Als Hauptgericht hatten wir das Reh gewählt. Alles war sehr lecker.

Strecke: 41 km 1450 hm


----------



## Speedskater (29. September 2015)

Nachdem uns der Wecker am Samstag den 05.09.2015 aus dem Schlaf gerissen hat, höre ich von draußen ein Geräusch das ich nicht mag, schei$$e es regenet. Wir ziehen uns an und gehen zum Früchstück, was man in Italien so Frühstück nennt. Nach dem Frühstück regnet es immer noch, sch...ade. Wir machen uns flott und bereiten uns menthal auf eine Regenfahrt auf der Strasse in Richtung Rovereto vor. Nachdem wir unsere Rechnung bezahlt hatten, frage ich den Wirt/Koch ob es ein Buss gibt, der uns unserem Ziel Riva Del Garda näher bringt. Es gibt kein Bus, aber der Wirt bietet uns an uns mit dem Auto zum Passo Borcola zu bringen. Wir nehmen das Angebot dankend an. Am Passo Borcola angekommen hat es aufgehört zu regnen, aber alles hängen in Wolken.



Wir rollen bergab nach Rovereto und weiter nach Torbole zu Mecki's. Wir trinken ein Dunkles Weizen und radeln zum Hotel. Meine Lebensgefährtin ist auch mit dem Auto eingetroffen und am Abend waren wir dann im La Colombera essen.

Strecke ca. 40 km und 200 hm.


----------



## Speedskater (12. Oktober 2015)

Da ich die Pasubio-Abschlussetappe jetzt schon zum 3. mal wegen schlechtem Wetter nicht fahren konnte und noch eine Woche am Gardasee verbracht hatte, habe ich mich am Mittwoch am Pian delle Fugazze aussetzen lassen und bin die letzte Etappe abgeritten die für den Alpencross geplant war.

Ich fuhr auf Asphalt zum Passo Xomo und vorbei am Eingang zur Strada Delle 52 Gallerie



auf Schotterpiste zur Porte Del Pasubio



vorbei an den Sette Croci



Durch eine tolle Landschaft



fast nur auf schmalen Trails



bis nach Rovereto und von dort auf Radwegen wieder nach Riva.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## terryx (14. Oktober 2015)

Sehr schöner Bericht und tolle Bilder, vielen Dank! Wie hast Du denn beim Alutech das "Trinkwasserproblem" gelöst - ein Flaschenhalter passt ja nicht in den Rahmen und ne Trinkblase im AX-Rucksack unterzubringen dürfte auch nicht ganz einfach sein......


----------



## Speedskater (15. Oktober 2015)

Moin terryx, danke.
Ich habe die 3 Liter Source Trinkblase im Deuter Trans Alpin und das funktioniert problemlos. Man hat halt dann beim Start ca. 9-10 kg auf dem Rücken, das wird aber im Laufe des Tages weniger.

Fazit der Tour:
- Pinnisjoch Landschaft top, kann man machen, muss man aber nicht und ein mal reicht.
- Pflerscher Scharte Landschaft top, kann man machen, muss man aber nicht und ein mal reicht.
- Mit der Seilbahn auf den Kronplatz und bergab reiten macht immer wieder Spaß.
- Die Auffahrt von der Pederü Hütte zum Limojoch ist gut fahrbar, Landschaft top und hat das Potenzial wieder ins AX Programm zu kommen.
- Die Abfahrt vom Col De Locia ist wohl nur Morgens/Abends oder bei nicht so tollem Wetter fahrbar, weil sonst zu viele Wanderer unterwegs sind.
- Die Auffahrt zum Passo Valparola und Passo Falzarego ist gut fahrbar, Landschaft top.
- Die Abfahrt zur Seilbahn zum Cinque Torri auf dem 424 ist ok. Es wurde auch ein nur für MTBs beschilderter Trail angelegt, der eher lieblos in den Dreck gekratzt wurde und plötzlich endet. Der Trail benötigt noch etwas Pflege.
- Die Abfahrt vom Refugio Averau auf dem 441 und Strada Della Vena ist top und hat das Potenzial wieder ins AX Programm zu kommen.
- Forca Rossa und Forcella Venegia haben wir uns wegen Regen gespart, bleibt auf der todo Liste.
- Val Venegia ist immer wieder schön. Tognola-Trail reite ich immer wieder gerne ab.
- Forcella Valsorda bekommt eine klare Empfehlung, 500 hm für 1200 tm Trail.
- Auffahrt zum Passo Brocon ist gut fahrbar, aber zieht sich.
- Für die Abfahrt vom Passo Brocon nach Borgo hätten wir bissel mehr Zeit gebraucht -> die Etappe ist etwas zu lang.
- Die Auffahrt zum Monte Maggio ist gut fahrbar, aber unspektakulär.
- Die Abfahrt vom Monte Maggio ist ok, aber nicht wirklich ein Highlight.
- Die Tour über den Pasubio war top, klare Empfehlung.

Pederü Hütte war mit 110 Euro für Essen, Trinken, Übernachtung, Frühstück und Wäscheservice die teuerste Übernachtung, sonst waren wir mit 55-70 Euro dabei.


----------



## Mausoline (15. Oktober 2015)

Speedskater schrieb:


> .....Pederü Hütte war mit 110 Euro für Essen, Trinken, Übernachtung, Frühstück und Wäscheservice die teuerste Übernachtung, sonst waren wir mit 55-70 Euro dabei.



Mir scheint auch, dass inzwischen ein paar Hütten zu First Class wurden 




Speedskater schrieb:


> ...- Die Tour über den Pasubio war top, klare Empfehlung....



absolut beeindruckend und erschreckend, muss man mal gesehen haben


----------

